
Microplastic particles found in human organs by US scientists - throwaway888abc
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/aug/17/microplastic-particles-discovered-in-human-organs
======
jp555
Imagine all the micro-petrochemicals in human tissue from the _hundreds of
thousands of years_ of inhaling volatile compounds in fire and coal smoke.

Could we not argue that we have evolved under consistent exposure to
petrochemical volatiles?

Or are these microplastics different? They seem _extremely_ stable if they're
so persistent in the environment, couldn't that suggests they do not react
much at all (at least much much less than coal smoke) and are therefore pretty
benign?

~~~
raxxorrax
These are quite some assumptions. Low chemical reactivity could limit
consequences, but it is speculation to say there aren't any.

And those micro-petrochemicals probably weren't really a health benefit
either. Why so dismissive of this?

Everyone a bit interested knew that using a pet bottle introduces plastic into
your body, but don't think using glass bodies has protected you from absorbing
plastics.

~~~
jp555
Have they been absorbed, as in reacted to create novel compounds? If the
plastic does not react with the organic molecules in our body, isn't this a
little like worrying WiFi will cause cancer (non-ionizing EM)?

~~~
raxxorrax
How do you think will it get out of your liver again? Strong transpiration?

~~~
jp555
I dont know but I'd like to. How does that work?

